# TV calibrator recommendation in O.C. California



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
Just bought a LG 60PK550. AFter about 100 hour break-in (maybe 200), I need a recommendation to find a good ISF calibrator in Orange County, California.

I have found a few that charge about $150, I think ISF certified, and others including BestBuy are $300.

How to pick someone good for this set?

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

alewisdvm said:


> I need a recommendation to find a good ISF calibrator in Orange County, California.
> 
> I have found a few that charge about $150, I think ISF certified, and others including BestBuy are $300.
> 
> How to pick someone good for this set?


I didn't use anybody, so I can't recommend one...hopefully somebody will chime in.

What i want to ask is this: Have you used any THX optimizer to calibrate (if we can call it that way) to adjust the picture??? most people start there, and if they don't like the picture they hire a professional to do it.

I used DVE disc to adjust video and sound, and was pleased with the results... if you want, you can start there :huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

alewisdvm said:


> How to pick someone good for this set?



Talk to them. You want someone who will communicate clearly with you regarding your priorities, has experience with your type of display, and focuses on educating you on what can be accomplished to improve your system's performance and how it can be done. My preference is for professionals that are part of the ISF Forum, a closed forum available only to trained pros who subscribe. Most of the best calibration pros share experience, display info, equipment info, and data there. IMO and IME, anyone who is not a member there is missing one of the greatest resources available to improve calibration skills and access information about most displays. The member listings for California is here: 

http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Forum-Calibrators/Americas/United-States/California.html

You can find a full listing of ISF trained people here:

http://www.imagingscience.com/dealers.php?search=United States: California

Ask lots of questions. Anyone not willing to educate you is not a true professional, IMO, and not worth considering. The best take this part of the process very seriously.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonderful replies. Thank you for the info.


----------

